# What amps are used by Whitechapel and All Shall Perish?



## Doomcreeper (Jul 16, 2008)

I was wondering what type of amps these bands use in the studio and live? I've been listening to these bands a lot lately and love their tones for rhythm and lead work.


----------



## warlock7strEMG (Jul 16, 2008)

i know that the 2 guys from Whitechapel used Ibanez RG7s with an EMG 707 at the bridge into TS9 boosted Peavey 6505's through Vader 4 12 cabs the first time i saw them. to this day, i have never heard a better live guitar tone. it was so insanely huge sounding but yet super clear. you could hear AND feel every little thing that both guitar players were doing. this is the same setup they used to record "Somatic Defilement" if im not mistaking, except the 3rd guitar player they had on that album used a Mesa Recto recording pre/2:100 power amp from what Alex told me, not sure what cabs though. not sure if he actually recorded with that Mesa rig either; Alex told me it his rig sounded like shit, hahaha. 

the 2nd time i saw them it was the same setup but through Mesa Recto cabs instead. from what a friend was telling me that hangs out with them from time to time in Knoxville, they switched from Vader to Mesa cabs recently because Mesa offered them a better endorsement deal(Vader bein a relatively small and still up and coming company, im sure they cant afford to give huge discounts to their endorsees yet). i personally preferred their live tone through the Vader cabs. the Mesa cabs just didnt have much clarity and sounded too boomy, where the Vader cabs had huge but tight punchy lowend and never lacked note definition.

for "This Is Exile" it showed their recording rig on one of their myspace studio pics. it was a Peavey 6505, Mesa Mark IV and a Soldano single channel amp of some sort(possibly an Avenger?) sitting on top of a Mesa cab. so im guessing it was blend of those 3 heads into Mesa cabs. i actually prefer the "Somatic Defilement" guitar tone to the "This Is Exile" tone. 

as far as what they are using live now, im not completely sure, but in the "This Is Exile" video, the new 3rd guitar player looks to be using a Mesa Recto of some sort, possibly a Roadking/Roadster into Mesa Recto cabs and the other 2 look to still be using 6505's into Mesa Recto cabs.

hope this was of some help to you. not sure what All Shall Perish use though, sorry


----------



## turmoil (Jul 16, 2008)

I saw ASP about a year or two ago and the one guy was definitely using a Marshall JCM 2000 head with a Marshall cab i believe. I can't remember what the other guy had, but it wasn't too memorable...probably something like a 5150. Granted, i'm sure they might have better gear now but it was very similar tone to what they had on the album 'the price of existence' which is when i saw them with this gear.


----------



## Rick (Jul 17, 2008)

warlock7strEMG said:


> i know that the 2 guys from Whitechapel used Ibanez RG7s with an EMG 707 at the bridge into TS9 boosted Peavey 6505's through Vader 4 12 cabs the first time i saw them. to this day, i have never heard a better live guitar tone. it was so insanely huge sounding but yet super clear. you could hear AND feel every little thing that both guitar players were doing. this is the same setup they used to record "Somatic Defilement" if im not mistaking, except the 3rd guitar player they had on that album used a Mesa Recto recording pre/2:100 power amp from what Alex told me, not sure what cabs though. not sure if he actually recorded with that Mesa rig either; Alex told me it his rig sounded like shit, hahaha.
> 
> the 2nd time i saw them it was the same setup but through Mesa Recto cabs instead. from what a friend was telling me that hangs out with them from time to time in Knoxville, they switched from Vader to Mesa cabs recently because Mesa offered them a better endorsement deal(Vader bein a relatively small and still up and coming company, im sure they cant afford to give huge discounts to their endorsees yet). i personally preferred their live tone through the Vader cabs. the Mesa cabs just didnt have much clarity and sounded too boomy, where the Vader cabs had huge but tight punchy lowend and never lacked note definition.
> 
> ...



That's a pretty decent setup.


----------



## Doomcreeper (Jul 17, 2008)

warlock7strEMG said:


> i know that the 2 guys from Whitechapel used Ibanez RG7s with an EMG 707 at the bridge into TS9 boosted Peavey 6505's through Vader 4 12 cabs the first time i saw them. to this day, i have never heard a better live guitar tone. it was so insanely huge sounding but yet super clear. you could hear AND feel every little thing that both guitar players were doing. this is the same setup they used to record "Somatic Defilement" if im not mistaking, except the 3rd guitar player they had on that album used a Mesa Recto recording pre/2:100 power amp from what Alex told me, not sure what cabs though. not sure if he actually recorded with that Mesa rig either; Alex told me it his rig sounded like shit, hahaha.
> 
> the 2nd time i saw them it was the same setup but through Mesa Recto cabs instead. from what a friend was telling me that hangs out with them from time to time in Knoxville, they switched from Vader to Mesa cabs recently because Mesa offered them a better endorsement deal(Vader bein a relatively small and still up and coming company, im sure they cant afford to give huge discounts to their endorsees yet). i personally preferred their live tone through the Vader cabs. the Mesa cabs just didnt have much clarity and sounded too boomy, where the Vader cabs had huge but tight punchy lowend and never lacked note definition.
> 
> ...




thanks a lot, I know when I tried out my friends 5150 I couldn't really get that type of sound but theres 3 things that could be wrong, it was a randall cab, no boost, and I probably didn't know how to eq one right. 

I plan on getting a vader 212 whenever I get the money to upgrade my amp and I'm thinking I'll try and get a 5150 and a boost of some sort.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jul 17, 2008)

Alex of Whitechapel


----------



## warlock7strEMG (Jul 17, 2008)

Doomcreeper said:


> thanks a lot, I know when I tried out my friends 5150 I couldn't really get that type of sound but theres 3 things that could be wrong, it was a randall cab, no boost, and I probably didn't know how to eq one right.
> 
> I plan on getting a vader 212 whenever I get the money to upgrade my amp and I'm thinking I'll try and get a 5150 and a boost of some sort.



ah yeah those 3 factors could have something to do with it. but ive found that the most important part of a good 5150/6505 tone is getting the volume up to at least 3 1/2-4. otherwise they sound somewhat weak and fizzy. and as far as EQ settings go, i find that they sound good with the EQ flat, give or take some; this is true for the gain, presence and resonance as well. a good cab and a boost will help tremendously too . 

with a Vader 2 12 and a boost, you should have no problem getting a 5150 tone somewhere in the Whitechapel ballpark.



VicerExciser said:


> Alex of Whitechapel



ah yes, the Vader 4 12 AND 2 15!!!! that would explain the extra beef to their tone for sure!!!! fuckin badass!!!


----------



## S-O (Jul 17, 2008)

5150/6505's are meant to be paired with Vaders. Every amp is meant to be!

Also, their guitars help a bit in getting their tone. ASP use EMG 707's I believe,


----------



## Doomcreeper (Jul 17, 2008)

my next question is what would be the reccomended boost and speakers for the cab?


----------



## warlock7strEMG (Jul 17, 2008)

Doomcreeper said:


> my next question is what would be the reccomended boost and speakers for the cab?



well if you get a Vader 2 12 or 4 12(u should!! highly recommended!!), they only come with one kind of speaker, Eminence 12inch 120 watt Legends, custom made for Vader. they ll be the only speaker you ever need. same with the speakers in the 2 15 Vader cabs, they're custom made for Vader by Eminence as well.

as far as a boost goes, i would normally recommend the Bloody Murder, built by our own LordOvChaos, but he is currently taking a break from building them. so with that said, i would go for an Ibanez TS9 or a BBE Green Screamer(TS9 copy, they sound great and are built like tanks!!!). recommended settings for either would be drive at 0-1, tone to taste(i prefer about half way up) and the level 3/4 of the way up


----------



## S-O (Jul 17, 2008)

If you have any DS-1's or distortion pedals, prepare to have them go unused XD I don't know if you plan on buying any of these rigs but if you do, I'd suggest a 5150/6505+, through a vader 4x12, ought to cost about 1600 if you get a good deal on the head. I got my 5150 for ~500, 6505's tend to go for a bit more. A TS-9 and any of it's variants go for 100ish, all in all I'd aim for a budget of 2000, so you have some room to wiggle. All left over cash ought to be spent on a new axe or save up for the 2x15.


----------



## turmoil (Jul 17, 2008)

i always recommend the Maxon OD-808 as an amazing boost pedal. it's kind of pricey even used (at least $100 - they're $130 new) but they sound phenomenal.


----------



## Rick (Jul 17, 2008)

God, that's a sweet fucking rig.


----------



## blackout (Jul 18, 2008)

Haha, that is exactly the rig i intend to own when I can afford to, and i love whitechapels tone on both albums so i'm happy


----------



## jds93 (Aug 15, 2009)

does anyone know what the exact string gauge that whitechapel uses are i feel like its a .65 with a standard set for the rest does anybody know

Does anybody Know Whitechapel's String Gauges for their Guitars i want to cover them and make sure it sounds exactly right does anyone know?!!!


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2009)

0.65 is kinda big, IMO. Any basic 7 string set would do fine. 

Pointless to bump this thread, by the way.


----------



## jds93 (Aug 15, 2009)

i was just wondering cuz slipknot uses .64 when they drop a and impending doom uses .65 when they drop a


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2009)

I use a 0.56 for my low A and I play in A standard.


----------



## sepherus (Aug 15, 2009)

I saw ASP earlier this year and one guy was using a C7 HR into an Engl SE 6L6 and the other guy was playing a JP-7 into a P-ball. The cabs were provided by the promoter in order to facilitate quicker set changes and they were Mesa full stacks. 

No clue about recording setup. I know the lead guy with the P-ball was a new addition who never recorded with them at that point.


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2009)

From Alex Wade himself:

70, 46, 36, 26, 18, 13, 10


----------



## windu (Aug 15, 2009)

i coulda sworn the dude from white chapal posted here his new set up

if i remember correctly he had 5150III 's and mesa's becuase of the endorsments


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2009)

Yeah, they do use those. It'll be on the interview video y'all will see soon.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 15, 2009)

I wouldn't say using a 65 is pointless. It's just tension and tone preference. With a thinner string you'll get more attack, but thick strings have a nice thick (no pun intended) tone to them.


----------

